# Ideal tube selection for the Dead Ringer?



## FailM (Mar 28, 2016)

Unfortunately the Theraband Blue was torn the second day I received my Dead Ringer after around shooting it 100 times , and I am now looking for an ideal tube for 3/8 (and BBs) and longevity. I am new to slingshot and not sure which tube provides (relatively higher) longevity and suitable for small ammo. After a day researching on tube and band, I am still confused on what to choose. :what: Much appreciated if anyone could point me the right direction.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The DR is a good choice to learn on. My advice - buy a few of the $5 BB tube sets from Simple-Shot and burn thru a jar of BBs to develop your shooting skills ... inexpensively. Then you'll be seasoned enough to know what your next steps should be. Fun times await, but always wear your eye protection. *

*http://simple-shot.com/accessories/bb-bandsets/*


----------



## FailM (Mar 28, 2016)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *The DR is a good choice to learn on. My advice - buy a few of the $5 BB tube sets from Simple-Shot and burn thru a jar of BBs to develop your shooting skills ... inexpensively. Then you'll be seasoned enough to know what your next steps should be. Fun times await, but always wear your eye protection. *
> 
> *http://simple-shot.com/accessories/bb-bandsets/*


Definitely, BB surely makes things more fun. I have been thinking of getting the BB tube from simple-shot as well, however since I do not have the skills and equipment to assemble the band (as Nathan demonstrated on Youtube), will Dankung assembled tube (from Simple-Shot) a better and simpler choice?

And if I am going for Dankung tube 2040 seems to be the go-to choice, but is it durable compared to other tubes?


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*At the risk of being preachy, I'll stay with my advice. You're a hundred shots in and all of the choices and goodies are exciting and overwhelming. The BB tube sets aren't hard to attach - you could even use one inch loops with cuffs. Mastering attachments is also part of your learning curve - take it slow, do some research, savor all of it.*


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

2040 tubes are not suitable for anything smaller than 1/4", but is perfect for 5/16" with an anchor point.

The extra small dipped tubing from Simple Shot works well for BBs. I also really like 1632 tubes for BBs all the way up to 1/4" with an anchor, or 5/16" full butterfly.

I recommend looking at some videos but Metro Grade Goods. He has made a few various band trying jigs that are perfect for BB bands all the way up to hunting bands. Many of those jigs can be easily made for a couple of bucks and a trip to the hardware store.


----------



## FailM (Mar 28, 2016)

JTslinger said:


> 2040 tubes are not suitable for anything smaller than 1/4", but is perfect for 5/16" with an anchor point.
> 
> The extra small dipped tubing from Simple Shot works well for BBs. I also really like 1632 tubes for BBs all the way up to 1/4" with an anchor, or 5/16" full butterfly.
> 
> I recommend looking at some videos but Metro Grade Goods. He has made a few various band trying jigs that are perfect for BB bands all the way up to hunting bands. Many of those jigs can be easily made for a couple of bucks and a trip to the hardware store.


Thanks! How long will you say your draw length is for full butterfly? There are three draw length available on Simple-Shot, which draw length for Dankung 1632 tubes should I be looking at if I want to shoot from anchor and full butterfly (my anchor is usually 32' draw length)?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I would recommend the medium looped tubes for your draw length.


----------



## FailM (Mar 28, 2016)

JTslinger said:


> I would recommend the medium looped tubes for your draw length.


Sorry for nagging, why the medium instead or the other two? Shouldn't I choose a longer length if I am doing the butterfly?


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The long length isn't long enough for butterfly, you'd have to tie your own tubes for that.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

The dead ringer is a blast to shoot . I have two one for tubes and the other with flats . I use 1632 looped for 1/4 to evan3/8 sreel 5/16 seem to be the sweet one . Flats I use theraband gold tapered 3"4 to 1/2 in. Cut to your prefered length . Same ammo 3/8and 5/16 work I'm not a bb fan . Hope these options help you


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

The dead ringer is a blast to shoot . I have two one for tubes and the other with flats . I use 1632 looped for 1/4 to evan3/8 sreel 5/16 seem to be the sweet one . Flats I use theraband gold tapered 3"4 to 1/2 in. Cut to your prefered length . Same ammo 3/8and 5/16 work I'm not a bb fan . Hope these options help you


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Sorry for tbe double


----------



## FailM (Mar 28, 2016)

namazu said:


> The dead ringer is a blast to shoot . I have two one for tubes and the other with flats . I use 1632 looped for 1/4 to evan3/8 sreel 5/16 seem to be the sweet one . Flats I use theraband gold tapered 3"4 to 1/2 in. Cut to your prefered length . Same ammo 3/8and 5/16 work I'm not a bb fan . Hope these options help you


Dont worry about the double, thank you so much for the tip; I do think its cooler to shoot 3/8" with the Dead Ringer


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thats alot of power for such a small frame . And it definately can be done . Single 1842 tubing is another good one to try for 3/8 steel .


----------



## FailM (Mar 28, 2016)

namazu said:


> Thats alot of power for such a small frame . And it definately can be done . Single 1842 tubing is another good one to try for 3/8 steel .


Currently Im using Dankung double tubing 2040 for 3/8" (from Simple-Shot), it is bit hard to pull given the DR is too small. I might re-tube it to single 2040. Good idea?


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I've tried it before and found a singal 1842 band set to very fast when compared to a single in 2040 . Its also very easy to pull back . Try both you'll see the differance and decide wich is best to you're liking.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm always buying dankung to from simple shot its always consistant and availlable . Now its getting hot here in arizona I'm going to have use tube until it cools off again.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Single 1842's......shoot anything from bb's to .38 lead balls, love my dead ringer ..just love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

theTurk said:


> Single 1842's......shoot anything from bb's to .38 lead balls, love my dead ringer ..just love it!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was shooting mine this morning . Dead ringer are great little shooters .


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

namazu said:


> theTurk said:
> 
> 
> > Single 1842's......shoot anything from bb's to .38 lead balls, love my dead ringer ..just love it!
> ...


Oh man, it probably is my favorite shooter. EDC for me. I swear by it!))))

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

